# Have stomachache but can't pass the wind.



## angel9 (May 8, 2014)

I could not sleep since three nights as I feel something moving in my lower abdomen which pains a lot . I feel like to fart but cannot do so I can't even pass stools. I took Dulcolex Tabs to clean my colon so that I may get rid of this pain. As a result I could flush everything out of my colon but the same movements and pain has occured again.Help me out for the instant relief plz I am really in pain.


----------

